# Grand Targhee or Steamboat?



## upchuck (Aug 25, 2005)

I have friends coming out to visit me in Laramie and we are trying to decide where to ski Thanksgiving weekend. It has been narrowed down to Steamboat or Grand Targhee. Now obviously Targhee is a much longer drive for me. SO is Targhee really that much better than Steamboat.


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

Go to Targhee, the terain is way better, and you would be close to Jackson Hole.. 
Or you could wait and see who has better snow..


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

i've been to both. had good days at both. given the early season gamble, i'd go to steamboat since it's a shorter drive. go to targhee after the holidays when the snow collects.
-dan


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Assuming the snow's good at both, it really depends on what level skiier you are and when they'll be here. If its around a holiday or on weekend, you'll want to get as far from the Front Range as possible. Watch the storm tracks during the week beforehand, then head for whichever's getting hammered.

I saw a dusting on the peaks the other day....

Have fun,

--Andy


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Find out when scholarship day is at Steamboat. The first day of the season is $15 tickets and the proceeds go to the junior ski teams. I don't think one resort has a real advantage over the other when it comes to terrain.


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

Really have to wait on that decision. Both places tend to have good early season snow, but can't be relied on. Targhee can get a bit more, but needs more. At 30 to 40 inches (maybe a bit optomistic for both) it is my opinion Steamboat would be better. Targhee hiking is sweet, but needs more snow. On hill Targhee is not much better than Steamboat. Jackson isn't open that time of year so is not a factor. All said in done if one gets snow and not the other that is where you should go. Same snow, Steamboat is more likely to have better terrain open early. My 2 cents.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

*UTAH*

go to Utah unlike Targee or Steamboat I can gaurantee they will have snow.


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

You could go to (not so) Snowy Range. :roll:


----------



## matty1971 (Aug 1, 2004)

Salt Lake City man.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Uhhh.. I didn't see that you'll be going over Thanksgiving. 

If Ullr bestows his blessing and the big trap doors in the sky open up during November you'll be set. Chances are, however that you'll want to be somewhere with good snowmaking. Thanksgiving's only been a ski holiday since it was cast as such by marketing departments after a couple of good early seasons once upon a time. Most years its celebrated by skittering down rock-hard, icy blue runs with a zillion gapers and standing in 30-minute liftlines. Unless you find some rare resort with a combination of mega snowmaking and zero tourists (look for flocks of flying pigs there too...), the only worthwhile skiing will be when everyone else is gorging themselves with turkey. 

Maybe Targhee's that blessed resort - check their snowmaking, pray for a big November, and think about a Plan B in case folks are just reporting 20 inches of man-made snow.

--Andy


----------



## matty1971 (Aug 1, 2004)

And I say again Salt Lake City. They often do have a 70 inch base around that time of year, and they have the steeps. It is close enough that you can ditch other plans and just go if they get dumped on. Wolf Creek is a thought. I have been there on TG with,again, a 70 inch base. That place can get a bit stale though, but if it is the only game in state then hit it up!


----------



## finn (Oct 5, 2005)

*definitely wait and see*

it always good to go fer the sno. last november targhee was light light light. with global warming anything can happen. 

load the truck and surf the weather channel.


----------



## iSki (Oct 11, 2005)

I would wait and see who has the better snow. Maybe the better deal


----------



## phatpow1 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Targhee or Steamboat???*

Are you kidding me. Steamboat doesn't compare. Everyday in the 5 ski days I've had there has been @ 18". Thirty degree slope pitch, sparce glades, and five buildings at the base. All for @ $50 a day. One caveat, always watch the snow.


----------

